# Jerk baits



## JohnJH (Feb 3, 2015)

What's your favorite jerk bait for muskies??


----------



## Anzomcik (Jul 28, 2010)

8" raptor. Three trebles very close to being neutrally buoyant that keeps the bait deep with out have to keep jerking it. It allows for a more relaxed jerkbait fishing experience.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Anzomcik said:


> 8" raptor. Three trebles very close to being neutrally buoyant that keeps the bait deep with out have to keep jerking it. It allows for a more relaxed jerkbait fishing experience.


It is easy to fish. I've tried a lot of different jerk/glide baits and many have a quirky feel. The only ones that I can seem to get to work right are a Hellhound and the Raptor. I like the 6" Raptor for this time of year through April.


----------



## gamblerman (Mar 4, 2014)

Muskie Treats


----------



## outcast66 (Feb 18, 2012)

Ben-E-Baits


----------



## PIKEMAN (Apr 14, 2004)

I'll second the Ben-E-Baits.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

8" Leo jerk with extra weight...

Old Latiano's were the best tho.


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

Jerkbait is a broad term. 

Glider style I love hellhounds and the smaller one the hell-puppy. Basically impossible to screw up. 

Dive/Rise - The Leos are awesome. So are Suicks and Bobby Baits - very overlooked baits for muskies. The only problem I have with them is for every 4 you buy, you'll find one that is just magical. The others will suck haha


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Right Jim...."Jerkbaits" Is the original term for dive and rise lures....Just recently have folks been calling some glides and even twitch style baits "jerkbaits".

When I hear "jerkbait" I'll always think dive and rise...

Suicks
Bobbies
Reef Hog
Hi Fins
Latianos - Ready Eddie

Just to name some of the originals...


----------



## Corey K (Apr 2, 2015)

Wow can't believe not a mention of the old Squirrley Burt!!! Weight the nose, file the nose flat and silence the rattles...Deadly on the pause! Stock they are a great chop bait in pondweed and cabbage too!


----------

